# Retro fitting old DTG kiosk 2 with Newer printer internals



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

Not sure if anyone out there has thought about it or even attempted it.

But i was wondering if by any chance i could retro fit the printer side of things in my DTG kiosk 2 with a more newer printer system ???
Eg: epson 3880


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Reaper5054 said:


> Not sure if anyone out there has thought about it or even attempted it.
> 
> But i was wondering if by any chance i could retro fit the printer side of things in my DTG kiosk 2 with a more newer printer system ???
> Eg: epson 3880


First, you need a printer with the same sized print area like maybe an Epson R3000. They were just recently discontinued but parts will be plentiful for 5 years or so.

Your buttons will need to be wired up again because half or all won't work. You may need to move some of the boards around to fit properly. Finally, the printer may not mount to the base at the same locations as the Epson 2200. 

Get a badly broken Kiosk and and beat up 3000 and see if it's even feasible. You may even have better luck with an Epson 1400 or 1430.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

I asked the same question a year ago. I was thinking a larger framed printer but my thoughts were the same as yours, it certainly seems that it would save on building your own DTG by using the bed and electronics. I have a few 2200 printers with good heads so I'm not exactly ready to try it now, but it certainly id something I plan to in the future.


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

yeh ive only just bought a 2nd hand kiosk ...its was badly looked after and being new to them didnt know what i was to look out for..
but i bought it for a pretty cheap price...spent another $700 on a reborn head ,ribbon cables motherboard and power supply board..but the head i got has 2 channels clogged ...still trying to my cash back for it..
either way it just seems like everytime i get something working 10 more problems start happening.
and being that parts are hard to get brand new ..is why im thinking of a retro fit...
but yeh the main thing is to find a newer print that can hold the white ink as well


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

If you want a cheap DTG, use the Spectra base and make your own R3000 version.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

sweet as..... 
I have sussed it all out...going with the Epson R2000 printer and using the rest of the DTG kiosk gear and frame work to build a newer DTG printer


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

Reaper, I'm doing the same thing. Keep me posted with how it is going and I will do the same.


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

to easy...i have already started.. 
keeping it very straight forward..
kept all the internals.motherboards power supplies etc....just disconnected the printer assembly.
using a standard epson 2200 epron chip as the dtg kiosk one wouldnt allow me to by pass the error with with the tray bed .
so ive isolated the bed and am installing a relay to help with an error when pressing the load button..
pretty much i have the bed working independantly with out the printer 
assembly being attached
picking up the Epson r2000 printer tomorrow...
saw a video online where a guy pulls one apart and makes a dtg printer...puts the motherboard up behind the printer assembly...which is what i plan to do.
so that the Epson r2000 is independant to the dtg kiosk . except with the part that will move the tray bed..
will post up a few pic and vids once i get more into it


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

ok so heres some progress pics and vids of the Epson R2000 Retro fit into DTG kiosk 2

pics of old and New Espon printer assembly








http://imageshack.com/a/img661/7842/9I0K0O.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/6352/r9QVgN.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img633/4643/KHHy96.jpg

Vids of error before and after Timer relay
Before with error https://youtu.be/W7ogWq9Nm5A

After without https://youtu.be/jhH_4mtBa78


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow! You don't play around! You got right on it, great work. You have inspired me. I currently have a working Kiosk, but a few moments ago I purchased a non-working one on Ebay that includes three platens. I can't wait to get going on it. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

Some updated pics of the DTG Kiosk 2 RETRO FIT with Epson R2000.

Getting there


http://imageshack.com/a/img538/7663/qfDrTs.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/9375/btF27U.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/4817/eUgbsP.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img538/2003/FO0UEM.jpg


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

Reaper5054 said:


> to easy...i have already started..
> keeping it very straight forward..
> kept all the internals.motherboards power supplies etc....just disconnected the printer assembly.
> using a standard epson 2200 epron chip as the dtg kiosk one wouldnt allow me to by pass the error with with the tray bed .
> ...


Where did you install the relay Reaper? Can you upload a picture. I got my donor Kiosk home and anxious to get started on it.


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

ok i had to rework afew things and may have to rewire the relay setup but basically i used a timer relay and 12v power supply to switch the back light sensor with the front one to cancel out the back sensor while it gets into the load position .
so when you press the load button it starts the timer which connect the 2 sensors together while it does its thing...the adter about X amount of seconds it switches back ..so that the eject button can work ....
At the moment im having troublegetting the bed to move at the right sync ...so after trying a bunch of things like adding a second motor , belts etc ive decided to modify the under part of the bed with the skateboard truck setup like in most diy setups....only started this today and i hope it all works....if it does then i will link the motor for the R2000 back into the kiosk system in replace of the original one


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh yeh the main reason i am doing the modification to the under bed part is because the new motor from the R2000 doesnt have enough strength to move the bed with the standard setup ...to get it even close to being in sync i ended up having to use the r2000 and the kiosk motor together just to move the bed properly


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

ok just a quick update ...i have managed to link up the R2000 with the old systems board ... That way i have left everything on the bed as it was...no need to replace it with the skateboard trucks anymore...
Now i just have to work out the paper feed sensor, and to link up the load and eject buttons from the DTG kiosk 2 side


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

So i have finally got this thing to work....i still havent connected it to the DTG Kiosk buttons...but after looking into it...it really does need to...
Here are some sample prints on standard A4 paper
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/5494/eATSSb.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/1447/X7jIBa.jpg

Now there are afew things that need to be done in order for it to work...
If catldavis (adam) or anyone else would like to know...just hit me up....i will post a video up tonight of it working printing out the Thor picture..
Next up is to clean up all wiring etc and put covers back on..
Then onto hooking up the Bulk system for the DTG ink..


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

WAS MENT TO SAY......(i still havent connected it to the DTG Kiosk buttons...but after looking into it...it really doesnt need to...)


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

ok here is the first test run of the printer...using the DTG kiosk 2 motor and gears...
plus a few other things changed to make it work

https://youtu.be/ZnhxJQFYi68


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

Excellent work Reaper!!! I'm definitely doing this as I have two Kiosk that are ready for a conversion. I will send you a PM Reaper for further details.

(Sorry for the late reply, I changed emails and didn't receive notification that the thread had been updated.)


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

all good...i ended up changing the internals as after afew runs things didnt line up and more and was creating errors with the R2000 side of things ..
so i work out how to use the kiosk motor with the r2000 sensor ..removed the kiosk (epson 2200 )motherboard and power board ...installing a 12v 5amp power supply...which runs the kiosk borad and control panel...and i have installed a push /pull solenoid for the PF sensor to be pulled out of the way for the bed to be loaded with out creating an error
i can email you pics of it all...if you need it
and now that is sorted im working on a WIM system.....already made the manifold ,mixer,pump,timer and speed.controller...just have to get a filter and plumb it all up


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

It's been six months Reaper, Any updates on how well the printer is operating? Were you able to get the WIMS operating?


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

Haha sorry totally forgot to update this.

Yep took me a bit to get it all setup properly..but it is all up and running..
Made my own wims manifold from cast resin and works well..will post up a video and pic in the next half hour or so


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

Had to put the project on the back burner for awhile hence the no updates..but here are some pics..
Will do the video later tonght


http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/921/8YPk5k.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/921/JXq5gm.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/921/ccGEuA.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/921/hjnb9g.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/922/URsuMC.jpg


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

That looks great Reaper. Yes, a video would be awesome. You also mentioned pictures (new power supply, push/pull solenoid, etc.) that would help tremendously. I have two Kiosk printers that I'd like to start converting but I don't have the skill nor confidence to get started. Therefore, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

I can help you get the sorted for you ..after having it up and running ..the epson r2000 side.of thing is playing up ....trying to.figure out afew problems with it...
But either way i will have it sorted by the time you have yours started .
Shoot me a inbox and i will send you my email ..that way i can send.more pics and vids etc.


----------

